# Vicks is my friend.



## greenboy

For years I had eczema and hemorrhoids. Recently I read in a newspaper in a doctors colum about a lady who use Vicks VapoRub, for hemorrhoids, eczema and also for nail fungus. I didn't use it for fungus because I don't have any. but is amazing with the hemorrhoids, ( Are gone!) and my eczema is gone too. Unbelievable I am very serious about it I really endorse this product.


----------



## lickcreek

Really? Isn't that a bit "potent" for such a tender area as the "hemorrhoid area"?
DH suffers with bouts of this, and if this is truly as amazing as you say, I would like to pass this info on to him!


----------



## greenboy

excuse me if I am too explicit. but I had hemorrhoid for years, and I used the usual, preparation H., Hydrocortizone ointment, witch hazel towelettes, etc. And it took me twice of inserting some of that ointment in the rectal area and you feel like somebody turned on an ac. and you get relieve inmediatly. Now and then I get the problem back, I love spicy food so you know what happens after that . So I just call Vick again. and VIOLA!!! He is going to love this, believe me mainly if he is traveling or doing a long or time consumming shore away from home. Now I am not a doctor but this really helps.


----------



## ThreeJane

You know, I can't believe I'm posting this, but thank you for this information and Vick's is on my shopping list for tomorrow.

Having three kids (and 3 c-sections) can play havoc with your...er...uhm...nether regions.


----------



## NWoods_Hippie

I would highly recommend prior to trying Vick's (I can't even imagine putting Vick's in my bum) that you try Psyllium Husk, couple of teaspoons mixed with a beverage in the morning...no problems NOT A SINGLE ONE in over three YEARS!!

Margie


----------



## greenboy

A guy at church told me his father use to take vicks for constipation!! imagine that. It really work for your patio let me tell you.


----------



## Cheribelle

I do know someone that used it for a nail fungus. Worked so well he tells everyone!


----------



## greenboy

If somebody have any more ideas in how to use vicks.


----------



## TnMtngirl

Yes Greenboy,one more.I keep it handy for cuts,dab it on after cleaning then bandage.it keeps a cut from getting sore and heals faster.


----------



## dixiegal62

I have costocondritus among other things and I use vicks as a rub for pain on my chest, since my ribs get imflamed and it makes it hard to breath the vapors are soothing to me too


----------



## greenboy

A guy atwork has Seborrhea on his scalp and he use it on regular basis...


----------



## suzfromWi

I had a pain in my hip. Went to a chiropractor at my Drs. urging. It didnt help. Rubbed vicks on my hip and the pain went away. Go figure...They make a vicks cream now that sinks in and doesnt smell so strong. Nice.....


----------



## greenboy

I got a pian in my shoulder and it went away...


----------



## Wildwood

My grandmother would have loved this thread...she thought Vicks would cure anything and she must have been on to something. She smoked and would rub a little on her cigarette when she had a cold. Now I don't endorse this and thought it a bad idea but it never seemd to hurt her. She swore it helped.

I've heard that it helps a cough if you rub it on the sole of your feet and immediately cover with clean socks.

I use it for those really bad send you to bed kind of headaches. A little of the cream rubbed on my forehead with mild heat applied afterwords works wonders for me.

I'm allergic to aspirin and can't use all the pain rubs. I can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## MoonShine

Wildwood said:


> I've heard that it helps a cough if you rub it on the sole of your feet and immediately cover with clean socks.


Yeah,I heard the same thing! I haven't had a cough since hearing of that and I haven't been able to talk anyone else into trying it.

I believe what you say about the headaches. I bought some of that head-on headache medicine that you rub onto your forehead and it feels alot like Vicks. It has that mentholated feel to it. It seemed to work quite a bit. Maybe next time I'll just try the Vicks


----------



## greenboy

one of my neighbors told me when he get the sniffles, he get a dab of Vicks and put it inside his nares and that's all it takes to get the sniffles away. How about that...


----------



## susieM

I wonder if it would work for impateigo or ringworm?


----------



## kidsnchix

My Daughter tried the Vick's on the soles of the feet with her son one night and he really didn't cough any more. So It really works. Also thanks for all the other uses, I'm going to try these too.

RoseKYTN


----------



## sss3

What's in Vicks that causes this healing?


----------



## greenboy

I am an asthmatic and I cough several times at night, I started doing this putting Vick in my soles and then a clean pair of socks, every night and "IT WORKS" I stop coughing. And I am coughing a lot less during the day and I am not really using my inhaler, that much.
I don't know how vicks works but who cares? my buddie says this is all psychological, but if this works who cares?
Another use. I got this from a 81 years old lady, you put vicks in your corns and they goes away. She has none. and her sister has a bunnion and she was scheduled for surgery she started using vicks the pain went away, and now she got an special brace and she is correcting the bunnion by itself whitout surgery. She didn't want the surgery because she is 91!!!
One person I know had MRSA on one arm and she started using VICKS on it and it went away now I don't know this one for sure, because I got this info from her cousin and she is a mental case taking medication she is under control and she even keeps a job, but the poor girl she is no alright so I dont know for sure, but if I get any infection I am going to try this for sure.


----------



## greenboy

I don't know for impetigo, but it worked for me for ringworm. It really clear me of ringworm.



susieM said:


> I wonder if it would work for impateigo or ringworm?


----------



## Watcher48

Evidently Vicks is not poisonous. Because when we were kids and were catching a cold Grandma would stick her finger in the jar and shove a hank in your mouth and make us swallow it. EEWWHH it tasted bad. But I rarely get a cold. Reckon that would be considered torture nowdays. I still keep a couple jars around. If ya get stuffy just put some in hot water and put a towel over your head and breathe it. Instantly opens your sinus.


----------



## Rocky Fields

Hey.

When I was a kid and got sick and had a hard time breathing, my Mom would put Vicks vaporub in a vaporizer and fume me while bedridden. It made it easier to breathe and led to many Dali-esque dreams;-)

RF


----------



## susieM

Will it kill headlice, I wonder?


----------



## greenboy

But I did put it on my dog, one time she had a bad leg and I noticed she had no fleas. She didn't like that, she licked and then he got the "runs" so I stop doing this. Her leg got better tho... She was very old,and she had cancer, poor thing she passed away 10 years ago and I am still missing her.


----------



## sage_morgan

greenboy said:


> ... She was very old,and she had cancer, poor thing she passed away 10 years ago and I am still missing her.


Still missing an old dog here, too. The only bad thing about good dogs is their life span.


----------



## Junkman

If you see me running by your house, you'll know I put Vicks on my irritated Bum! Yikes! Seriously, you can get a product, in a blue jar, at the dollar store that smells just like Vicks. I found it great for colds. Jklady


----------



## greenboy

I think you should try at least once. I am not kidding believe me. Is something unbelievable. Also you should treat your winter cuts ( fingers and such) with vicks also... Godspeed...


----------



## Ardie/WI

Ahhhh, memories of Vicks! I think my mother thought the combo of vicks and Milk of Magnesia cured everything!

If someone had a tummy ache, they got a spoon of Milk of Magnesia and Vicks cured everything else!

She put Vicks on her eyelids  when she couldn't sleep. (Of course she went to sleep because the stuff burned her eyes when they were open!)

It went on any cut, rash or burn. It went on chests for colds.

I could go on and one. Poor woman was slightly demented.


----------



## ELOCN

Cheribelle, I'm wondering how you take the Vicks for nail fungus. Do you rub it on the nail? Or do you swallow some Vicks? Thank you in advance for the information.


----------



## AngieM2

This is an interesting thread, and some interesting ideas to try.

When I had a cold it was Vicks on the chest, and a gob to swollow. I'm still here, so I guess it's fine.

I haven't seen any in ages, putting it on my shopping list for this weekend.

Angie


----------



## greenboy

You rub the vick in your toe nail and don't wear shoes or socks for a while. If you can do this three times a day or as much as you can. This is a safe way or treating this believe me you are gong to love it. After the toe nails are healed, put vicks every night before going to sleep on the nails of as often you want.



ELOCN said:


> Cheribelle, I'm wondering how you take the Vicks for nail fungus. Do you rub it on the nail? Or do you swallow some Vicks? Thank you in advance for the information.


----------



## legendaryliving

I too have used it on my kids with a bad cough - Put it on their feet!?! and by morning it was gone - too weird but it really works!
My Gramma too believed it was THE cure! My poor dad had to have it melted, cooled and then sip it off a spoon - now that I don't recommend - YUCK! But he too is still around so.....?!


----------



## Mysticdream44

greenboy said:


> You rub the vick in your toe nail and don't wear shoes or socks for a while. If you can do this three times a day or as much as you can. This is a safe way or treating this believe me you are gong to love it. After the toe nails are healed, put vicks every night before going to sleep on the nails of as often you want.



This is probley really far out there, but do you think Vicks would help infection from a ingrown toenail? My dh has 2 ingrown toenails and refuses to go to a doctor. Would it burn to much do you think?


----------



## Windy_jem

My friends wrists hurt...as in Carpel Tunnel. Do you think Vicks would work on that too?


----------



## lilmommajnn

I believe it would. It contains the same active ingredient (menthol) as a pain relieving gel (Biofreeze) I use at the chirporactor's office. I do massage there and apply it to most patients and my hands seldom hurt.


----------



## Misty

I have been wondering about eating some for cold/chest stuff. It says not to, but I have been tempted. I love vicks. 
Rub it on chest and back when you have a humdinger of a chest cold and by morning you cough up tons of gunk.
I didn't know about the toenail fungus. I will have to tell my dad. 
Vicks up the nose for those sinus infections....lovely.
I have used the vicks on the feet with the socks. Works great.


----------



## greenboy

you rub it in the nails, three times a day minimum but that fungus is a very resistant one, you have to be consistent:duel:



ELOCN said:


> Cheribelle, I'm wondering how you take the Vicks for nail fungus. Do you rub it on the nail? Or do you swallow some Vicks? Thank you in advance for the information.


----------



## greenboy

I found a lot of people are spreading vicks in a napkin and use them when they have a cold. Also Vicks Industry are selling already the tissue with the vick vapor rub in it already, hey people are catching up. this is a great product:bouncy:


----------



## farmergirl

Would vicks work to clear congestion in a horse? How would I use it? Rub it on his nostrils, on his chest or sinuses?


----------



## greenboy

I dont know a thing about horses, so I won't be able to advise you, I know a lot about chicken and dogs. And I applied vicks on ticks on dogs, and they die, also one of my dogs had mange years ago and vicks too care of it. But i don,t know if it's going to help with a horse problem!!! I know is not poisonous, we have an elderly gentleman at church he swallows some when he is constipated and that take care of this problem, and the guy is 83 and he told me he started doing this when he was in WWII. So I think is not going to hurt your horse, but different animals have different biochemistry. Godspeed with your horse.


----------



## greenboy

It helped me with my pains after they removed my cast on the left leg years ago...:cute:




Windy_jem said:


> My friends wrists hurt...as in Carpel Tunnel. Do you think Vicks would work on that too?


----------



## greenboy

Good for you welcome to the club...:sing:



Misty said:


> I have been wondering about eating some for cold/chest stuff. It says not to, but I have been tempted. I love vicks.
> Rub it on chest and back when you have a humdinger of a chest cold and by morning you cough up tons of gunk.
> I didn't know about the toenail fungus. I will have to tell my dad.
> Vicks up the nose for those sinus infections....lovely.
> I have used the vicks on the feet with the socks. Works great.


----------



## greenboy

I had MRSA in One part of my anatomy, and I didn't want to show it to everbody for dressing changes a so. Guess who took care of it? Vicks!!!! I did not take antibiotics, I never take medicines but a lot of vitamins, and my thyroid medication ( I have no choice with this one). SO Vick is really helpful with my problems. It's a real Warrior!!!:hobbyhors



Mysticdream44 said:


> This is probley really far out there, but do you think Vicks would help infection from a ingrown toenail? My dh has 2 ingrown toenails and refuses to go to a doctor. Would it burn to much do you think?


----------



## greenboy

I have eczema really bad on my left hand middle finger, sometimes get really bad when i am away at work, when I return home I call my friend Vicks and guess what is gone again. I love vicks, can you tell?:cute:


----------



## peahigirl

After reading all these posts that swear by Vicks, I decided to put it to my own test.

I've had a patch of psoriasis on my ankle for decades. Done all the creams, cortizone, herbal concoctions with shea butter etc. They helped a little but not for long.

A week ago, I put Vicks on my ankle. I'd had it with the itching, scabs and thickened skin. Applied twice a day, more if itching was involved.

A week later and I can't believe it! My skin is the most normal it has been in decades and no itching or scabbing. The thickened skin is GONE! No scabs or itching! I truely can't believe the change.

Sign me up as a Vicks crusader! (still in awe over the results)


----------



## DaynaJ

All diabetics should put Vicks on their toenails. They are eventually going to give you trouble if you are diabetic due to slowed circulation. Rub Vicks on them each night before bed & if you have the time, each morning before putting on your socks. Also, for colds rub Vicks everywhere on the body that is where your lungs are. Throat, back, sides, & chest. Also soles of feet.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

I am so glad I read this thread....

gotta get me some now.

I do love the vicks inhaler thingie when I'm stuffy.
I have a HUGE patch of eczema or psoriasis or something on my shin.... nothing else has worked... will keep ya posted


----------



## TxCloverAngel

ok... 2pm today just slathered up my shin with Vicks... we'll see.. have my fingers crossed.


----------



## AR Cattails

I'm amazed at all these testimonies. I've used Vicks on my chest for colds and some under my nose for stuffiness. I have alot of these other issues I've read here and will give it a try. I love the smell of it.


----------



## cesium

I use Vicks for the usual cold and pain (muscle soreness) related issues, but have never heard of "eating" Vicks. In fact, I have a cold and am using it generously in and around my nose, eyes, ears (helps for ear pain when I have an ear infection), and of course, my chest. 

I would advise that people eat any amount of Vicks with a bit of caution. One of the ingredients in Vicks, Camphor, is toxic, with only 4 grams being lethal. You would need to eat a lot of Vicks to die, but Vicks is about 5.26% Camphor, so be careful. Oh, I guess I should mention it is also 4.86% Turpentine - though used in the past to rid one of internal parasites (worms), is currently not recommended for internal use.

Also, if you use any petroleum based product for an extended period of time in the same area, without allowing the area to dry and breath, you may cause problems, especially in the nail areas, where the nail can become soft (it can dissolve) and detach from the bed - which may (will) be painful. It may be a good remedy and actually work, but please allow for a break between uses.

Have a nice day!


----------



## peahigirl

TxCloverAngel said:


> ok... 2pm today just slathered up my shin with Vicks... we'll see.. have my fingers crossed.


I sure hope it works for you also! 

I quit using it once my skin became more normal and the itching stopped, but noticed that after a few days, the psoriasis started to come back, so I am back on with the Vicks. Again, my skin is already better and the itching is gone. Am curious to see if this will affect a cure if I stay with it, or is something that just helps manage the condition. Either way, it sure has helped me!

Will be interesting to hear how your Vicks experiment is going. Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## trulytricia

quote What's in Vicks that causes this healing?


That would be the eucalyptus.


----------



## Andy Nonymous

One might also try Unker's (found mine at an Amish store - $7.40 for 7 oz)

From the label: 
Uses: Arthritis pain, sore joints and muscles, coughs, sore throat, sinus trouble, bruises, minor burns, insect bites, dry or chapped hands or feet.

Active Ingredients: 
Menthol 7.66% (anti-pruritic)
Oil of Camphor 0.60% (antiseptic)

Other ingredients:
Methyl salicylate 0.96%
Eucalyptol oil 1.92%
Oil of Pine Needle 0.72%

Compare this to Vicks:
Active ingredients: 
Menthol 2.4%
Camphor 4.73%
Eucalyptus oil 1.2%

The Amish prefer the former why? Not because it's advertised, but because it works.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

TxCloverAngel said:


> ok... 2pm today just slathered up my shin with Vicks... we'll see.. have my fingers crossed.


ok.. so far so good...
I have been taking pictures.. and will post when I'm done. the redness has been reduced considerably!!

but I still have a long way to go.. keep in mind this is a very large patch that I have had for almost 5 years.. can't expect it to be gone fast.

so far I have had better results with the Vick's than any over the counter medications I have tried before ....

will keep ya posted.


----------



## oberhaslikid

Mysticdream44 said:


> This is probley really far out there, but do you think Vicks would help infection from a ingrown toenail? My dh has 2 ingrown toenails and refuses to go to a doctor. Would it burn to much do you think?


My mother used to get them bad also and she would cut a V in the top of her toenail to incourage it to grow away from the edge. it works!


----------



## greenboy

my eczema is back and I took my vick's out and applied every night and I covered with a bandaid, and guess what is gone!!!


----------



## WhiteChristmas

I know when I can't sleep if I bab'd a bit on the top of the bridge of my nose it makes me sleepy and puts me right , and now at night I use it instead of sleeping pills,like my doctor wanted me to use. white
sorry one handed typing while holding a baby kitten and a baby. LOL


----------



## Cande

WOW they are all wonderful......my granny lived by it too, I guess I had just forgotten about it. I get heat really bad on my hands and feet during the summer and of course I've gotten something from the doctor for it, but I think I will try the Vicks and see how it works.


----------



## dancingbear

Watcher48 said:


> Evidently Vicks is not poisonous. Because when we were kids and were catching a cold Grandma would stick her finger in the jar and shove a hank in your mouth and make us swallow it. EEWWHH it tasted bad. But I rarely get a cold. Reckon that would be considered torture nowdays. I still keep a couple jars around. If ya get stuffy just put some in hot water and put a towel over your head and breathe it. Instantly opens your sinus.


My mom did the same thing, I thought she was nuts, at the time. But these days...not so much. I use a lot of old home remedies myself, it's amazing how good some of them are. I personally love Vick's, I use it every night in my nostrils before I go to sleep. I find it very soothing.

The I think the key ingredients are the ones they have to list as "inactive". Oils of turpentine, (from pine isn't it?) nutmeg and cedar leaf, thymol, are all strong botanical medicines. But they're only allowed to list camphor, eucalyptus, and menthol as "active". Thymol's a strong antiseptic, that's the main germ-killer in Listerine, which, IMHO, is a wonder drug. Essential oil of nutmeg has been used for treating gout, rheumatism, arthritis, etc., but must be used in very small amounts, and not by pregnant women. Cedarleaf oil is used aromatically to fight colds, and dermatologists sometimes use it to remove warts. It's said to be too strong to apply to the skin, and that it shouldn't be ingested. My mom never seemed to have any ill effects from eating Vick's, though. Maybe in that form it's diluted enough not to be a problem, when taken in small amounts. I wouldn't suggest somebody eat Vick's, but if a person chose to, it probably wouldn't hurt them, as long as they weren't allergic to any of the ingredients.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Update on my leg patch....

it is almost gone!!
seriously! 5 years I've had it and it is gone...

But... It starts to flair up if I forget the Vick's for a day or two.


----------



## greenboy

Well I guess you belong to us now. Praise the Lord!!!



TxCloverAngel said:


> Update on my leg patch....
> 
> it is almost gone!!
> seriously! 5 years I've had it and it is gone...
> 
> But... It starts to flair up if I forget the Vick's for a day or two.


----------



## peahigirl

TxCloverAngel said:


> Update on my leg patch....
> 
> it is almost gone!!
> seriously! 5 years I've had it and it is gone...
> 
> But... It starts to flair up if I forget the Vick's for a day or two.



I noticed the same thing. I've misplaced my little jar of Vicks and the itching and scaley skin is back. If I use Vicks every day, it keeps the patch away, but go a couple days without it, and the symptoms return. Still though, it's the only thing that got my affected area back to any semblance of normalicy. Guess it is one of those things that doesn't cure it, but manages it with excellent results.

Glad you had wonderful results also! Amazing stuff.


----------



## Queen Bee

I use Vicks to open my sinuses when I have a sinus infection.works much better than nose sprays--it stays put and doesn't run out.

My parents also 'fed' us Vicks for congestion, cough, cold etc. My dad used the stuff for everything..


----------



## TxCloverAngel

greenboy said:


> Well I guess you belong to us now. Praise the Lord!!!


Do I get to know the secret handshake now?
Oh wait.... we just sniff our hands right? lol


----------



## greenboy

you have to spread vicks in your palm first... That's the secret.



TxCloverAngel said:


> Do I get to know the secret handshake now?
> Oh wait.... we just sniff our hands right? lol


----------



## farmergirl

A friend insisted that I put Vick's on a cut on my finger. And guess what? It healed right up! Guess I am officially a member of the cult. LOL


----------



## greenboy

To be really officially in the cult. You have to tell somebody about "Vicks" and to report his or her healing. I do use it for cuts too. recently I got MRSA, and I did not wanted to use antibiotic, (you have to save the antibiotic usage until you have no other choice, well I use Vicks and Once again I was healed.. How about that. Welcome to the Cult. but to be officially installed as a member remember the motto is "vicks is my friend"



farmergirl said:


> A friend insisted that I put Vick's on a cut on my finger. And guess what? It healed right up! Guess I am officially a member of the cult. LOL


----------



## Janette

Good Morning! Well, I just took a teeny, weeny bit...swallowed it very quickly. Pretty nervous doing it, but it's gone down. Will try lying down again.


----------



## Janette

Surprisingly I did sleep after taking the VICKS...quite well, as a matter of fact. But it's too soon to gage its effectiveness on this cold.


----------



## greenboy

I never swallowed Vicks, but for cold I put in my chest and I put some in my nose, and usually that take care of the cold. Now a guy at church he is 81 he swallows Vicks when he is constipated. ANd that usually take care of it.


----------



## peahigirl

greenboy said:


> To be really officially in the cult. You have to tell somebody about "Vicks" and to report his or her healing... but to be officially installed as a member remember the motto is "vicks is my friend"


Can we get an official membership card and maybe a secret decoder ring?.. I love those things! 

What's the name of this cult? Crusaders for Vicks? (Nahhh, doesn't have the oompah.) 

Or, how about Hicks for Vicks? (I must be getting slap-happy here) Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Cande

Our grandson lives with us, he just turned 2, he came back from his weekend with his dad, sick, his dad had taken him to the doctor and he came home with antibiotics and cough medicine. He had already had one dose of each early yesterday and the cough medicine was not working. When it was time for bed my daughter was fixing to dope him up with the cough medicine and I said, letâs try this. She was going to let him sleep with her because she was worried he wasnât going to sleep because he was coughing like every 5 secondsâ¦â¦well Nana (me) got him ready for bed, cover the bottom of his feet with Vicks and put on the socks, also covered his little chest. It was funny him holding up his little tee shirt and telling Nana âthat was good smellinâ medicineâ My little Tater (thatâs what we call him) slept all night in his bed and didnât cough, after he got up this morning he was coughing, but the stuff was coming up and he looked and felt so much betterâ¦..his eyes were bright this morning. It will be Vicks again tonight!! WoooooHooooo!!


----------



## GrannyCarol

I've been reading this thread with interest and thought it would be interesting to look up the active ingredients of Vicks Vaporub, so here it is from their website:

Ingredients

Active Ingredients (Purpose)
Camphor 4.8% (Cough suppressant and topical analgesic)
Eucalyptus oil 1.2% (Cough suppressant)
Menthol 2.6% (Cough suppressant and topical analgesic)

Inactive Ingredients
Cedarleaf oil, nutmeg oil, special petrolatum, thymol, turpentine oil

Since my vet gave me some similar uses for Noxema (viracide for a viral caused Sarcoid tumor for one), I thought I'd compare the ingredients - haven't found a specific list, but it also has Camphor, Eucalyptus oil and Menthol. Now I want to learn a bit more about those things...


----------



## greenboy

Vickcarious. 

I think is a good name, do not get confused with Vicarious, which means, change , alternation, or stead. even when Vickcarious has all those meanings too. And also has the meaning of "using Vicks where everything else failed" or Using Vicks before everything as an alternative.

Are you a Vickcarious? or not.

I am applying Now Vicks to the wrinkles around my eyes and I let you know later the results... SO far so good.


----------



## greenboy

Thanks for sharing, let me tell you I have asthma, and migraine for years, I do not use any of the medications for either problems but Vicks. And is just amazing when you apply the medicine to the bottom of the feet and cover them this really clear my asthma. Is just amazing...I glad Vick was able to help your child. I hope he is doing well now.


Cande said:


> Our grandson lives with us, he just turned 2, he came back from his weekend with his dad, sick, his dad had taken him to the doctor and he came home with antibiotics and cough medicine. He had already had one dose of each early yesterday and the cough medicine was not working. When it was time for bed my daughter was fixing to dope him up with the cough medicine and I said, letâs try this. She was going to let him sleep with her because she was worried he wasnât going to sleep because he was coughing like every 5 secondsâ¦â¦well Nana (me) got him ready for bed, cover the bottom of his feet with Vicks and put on the socks, also covered his little chest. It was funny him holding up his little tee shirt and telling Nana âthat was good smellinâ medicineâ My little Tater (thatâs what we call him) slept all night in his bed and didnât cough, after he got up this morning he was coughing, but the stuff was coming up and he looked and felt so much betterâ¦..his eyes were bright this morning. It will be Vicks again tonight!! WoooooHooooo!!


----------



## greenboy

If you are a VICKCARIOUS you know this, but I think is the combination and the percentage of the ingredients what makes Vick so effective, even the bottle where they pack the medication, who knows.. Thanks for sharing your research. now the big question. Did you used Vicks? And how? did you get any good results? or bad Results? let us know please....
ARE You A VICKCARIOUS?


GrannyCarol said:


> I've been reading this thread with interest and thought it would be interesting to look up the active ingredients of Vicks Vaporub, so here it is from their website:
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> Active Ingredients (Purpose)
> Camphor 4.8% (Cough suppressant and topical analgesic)
> Eucalyptus oil 1.2% (Cough suppressant)
> Menthol 2.6% (Cough suppressant and topical analgesic)
> 
> Inactive Ingredients
> Cedarleaf oil, nutmeg oil, special petrolatum, thymol, turpentine oil
> 
> Since my vet gave me some similar uses for Noxema (viracide for a viral caused Sarcoid tumor for one), I thought I'd compare the ingredients - haven't found a specific list, but it also has Camphor, Eucalyptus oil and Menthol. Now I want to learn a bit more about those things...


----------



## greenboy

A MEMBERSHIP CARD AND A T-SHIRT WILL BE BETTER, WHAT DO YOU THINK?


peahigirl said:


> Can we get an official membership card and maybe a secret decoder ring?.. I love those things!
> 
> What's the name of this cult? Crusaders for Vicks? (Nahhh, doesn't have the oompah.)
> 
> Or, how about Hicks for Vicks? (I must be getting slap-happy here) Suggestions anyone?


----------



## greenboy

around my eyes are doing better, how about that.?


----------



## greenboy

a wasp bit me , and guess what I got my bottle of vicks, and viola!!! no problems.


----------



## Misty

I put vicks on my plantars wart. It didn't get rid of it. It actually made it hurt quite bad. So don't use vicks on plantars warts. 
Just everything else.


----------



## greenboy

Of course it is not magic, it has his limitations, I was told for plantar warts is you get a "vitamin E pearl" you pierce it and the liquid is apply on the wart the wart gets white and eventually "die" I never tried but I think this is something to try and it sounds not so violent, like burning it with a laser or cutting it with a blade, or like my buddy Norm did, it took care of it in IN HIS WORKSHOP, Lord have mercy.


----------



## Windy_jem

How do you use Vick's for a migraine?


----------



## Spinner

I went shopping yesterday and decided to pick up some extra jars of Vicks. Imagine my shock to find they are now about $6.50 a jar! They had the equate brand right next to the name brand on the shelf so I compared them. They have the exact same active ingredients. The inactive ingredients are almost the same. The only difference I found is that the equate brand says it has white petrolatum, and the Vicks brand says it has special petrolatum. On the equate brand the petrolatum is the last inactive ingredient listed, while on the brand name Vicks it is the next to the last ingredient listed. I've heard that ingredients are listed in the order of their volume. So the name brand may have more "special petrolatum" than the equate brand has of white petrolatum. That shouldn't make much, if any, difference since they are inactive ingredients. 

They are both in the blue jars, they smell and look the same. But the equate brand was only $2.12 for a 3 oz jar compared to the Vicks name brand for $6.50 for a 3.5 oz jar. I figured that I can get about 3 of the equate jars for the price of one name brand. I picked up a couple to try. 

BTW: both brands carry a warning to contact a poison control center in case of ingestion.


----------



## highlandview

Unfortunately when I get sick I get earaches. The fluid just sits in my ear. I rub Vicks all around the back of my ear and down my neck. It relieves the pain and makes the fluid drain. I'm going to try it on my son's eczema and on my hands. Everytime I do a lot of cleaning, laundry or just have my hands in water a lot I get a very itchy rash. I've been putting a prescription steroid on it for years but that really thins the skin. Hopefully this will work.


----------



## farmmaid

A doctor told me he was a Rugby player until he was 41. All the players used Vick's for sore muscles, he had no clue why it worked.


----------



## mommagoose_99

Greenboy , just how many alias' do you have?


----------



## PennyJ

Windy_jem said:


> How do you use Vick's for a migraine?


Good question, Windy as I wonder the same thing. I get them frequently and would really like to try something different.


----------



## PennyJ

Don't recall seeing this posted in this thread: My husband and son got chigger bites and lots of them after hunting..............used the Vicks on the bites and they did not itch any more and it stayed on their skin while working. I suggested they try using it after I read this thread, so thank you for starting it


----------



## sss3

Been putting Vicks on arthritis areas. Need to put some on my spine. Any ideas on how I can do that?


----------



## Jaclynne

Okay, weird Vicks observation to report....

I have a recurring rash that appears on the fronts and backs of my lower legs. Doc doesn't know what it is, it looks like scars nearly. Its not pretty but it doesn't really bother me much.

I have been reading this thread and thought I'd try rubbing a little Vicks on the area and see if there are any results.

There were results, but not what I expected. 

I have fleas in the house. How do I know? Apparently, fleas are attracted to Vicks Vapor Rub. I felt a tickle and looked down to find three fleas stuck in the film of salve. It kept happening, now I need a remedy for fleas in the house. I know how to test for them though. Does that get me a t-shirt?

Halo


----------



## Spinner

I've been using it on some toenail fungus. It's almost completely healed one and the other has improved, but isn't healed yet. 

Vicks is for sure my friend! Who knew it was good for so many things.

Oh, and it's not the name brand. I've been using the cheap no-name brand. I'll be picking up a few more bottles of the cheapo no-name vicks.


----------



## connie in WV

Ok. So Vicks isn't just for chest colds!

I have arthritis in my hands and putting up hay makes them hurt. I'm going to slather them tonight and put on gloves and see how they are in the morning.

As far as eating it goes...you guys are way more hearty than me.

How about Vicks Ice Cream for the kiddos?:icecream:


----------



## harrisjnet

My mother used to put vicks on us for colds. She would also have us swallow some. I am guessing we swallowed about a half teaspoon for a dose. A neighbor lady would make up a batch of hard taffy and mix a big glob of vicks in it for cough drops. We have a friend who is a mortition. Some of the bodies are pretty ripe by the time they are found. He puts a little vicks on cotton balls and sticks them in his nostrils and also smears a little around his mouth. The odors don't bother him using the vicks. We had a stray cat to crawl up in our yard and die. We found it by the stench. DH and I both used the cotton balls in the nose trick and were able to dispose of the cat without tossing our cookies. Vicks works for so many things it is just an amazing multipurpose rub.
Thanks for starting this thread. 
Janette


----------



## greenboy

My buddy Vito was not a believer and he got a bad rash in his arm pits, he got an allergy against his deodorant, he called me this morning and told me the rash improved 50%. ( he used three times x one days)
winter always give me cuts in my fingers, and guess who take care of those cuts? You are right and they are working 100%.

I don't have any alias in this forum pleople sharing their stories are real people. Just in case you wonder.


----------



## greenboy

I did the following for fleas, and it worked, years ago I cat-sitter Mr. Smith a huge blue Russian cat for a friend, I took care of him for a month, when he went home I got stocked with flees, I told a neighbor and he told me to spread cinnamon powder around the house, So I did it, and it worked also I had a problems with ants and I spread the C-power on them and it worked too. You may try.... GB 




HaloHead said:


> Okay, weird Vicks observation to report....
> 
> I have a recurring rash that appears on the fronts and backs of my lower legs. Doc doesn't know what it is, it looks like scars nearly. Its not pretty but it doesn't really bother me much.
> 
> I have been reading this thread and thought I'd try rubbing a little Vicks on the area and see if there are any results.
> 
> There were results, but not what I expected.
> 
> I have fleas in the house. How do I know? Apparently, fleas are attracted to Vicks Vapor Rub. I felt a tickle and looked down to find three fleas stuck in the film of salve. It kept happening, now I need a remedy for fleas in the house. I know how to test for them though. Does that get me a t-shirt?
> 
> Halo


----------



## AR Cattails

I have toe fungus on my big toe so I need to figure the routine for healing that. Everynow and then it pains me and I rub some Vicks on it at that time and it takes away the pain. I want so bad to get rid of the fungus.

I tend to get boils occasionally and after I put a hot washrag on it for awhile, I'll then apply Vicks to it and the boil has always gone away by doing this. It'll take a few days.

I like the idea of putting Vicks on the feet followed by a pair of socks when you have chest colds or asthma. I will definitely be trying that.

I wonder why the Vicks corp. has warnings against some things such as putting Vicks in or around your nostrils, or swallowing any, etc. You'd think with all the good their product does they would be wanting to advertise these wonders.

One more thing. It saddens me greatly that in the last year or two I have mostly loss my sense of smell. Even worse, what I am able to smell has this horrible smell that I just can't describe. Unfortunately, Vicks is one of those items. I have always loved the smell of Vicks, but now it's got this awful, awful smell. I wish I could smell it again. It always smelled so good.


----------



## greenboy

The warning against vick in your nostrils is because Senior citizens, they may aspirate the vick into their lungs and get a chemical Pneumonia, very bad when you are an older person.

If you are doing the fungus treatment, you need to apply it three times a day to the same area and to keep it covered with a bandage. Good Luck!!


----------



## greenboy

About this site to some friends, and a guy told me after he read what I posted about vicks, put some vicks in visor of his cap when he was mowing and he thinks that kept the flies and other insects away from his face. I am going to try this next summer when I start doing my garden again.


----------



## grannybones

One of my teachers in HS noticed I always had cracked, chapped lips (even though I used tons of chapstick). She told me to take the chapstick out of the container and replace it with Vicks. I did and have never looked back. I am going to try the Vicks on my feet today as I have been awake for nights on end with a cough. Nice info on this thread, thanks Greenboy.


----------



## seagullplayer

My wife and I visited some friends last week that have a wood stove in the house, same as we do. We always keep a pot of water on the stove to keep water in the air. They do the same thing, they also add a dab of Vicks to the pot, he said it really helps when they have head colds, and they have five kids in the house!

My wife is picking some up today, we both have a cold that won't go away.

Great thread!


----------



## Old Swampgirl

I love Vicks! It has so many uses. I just returned from a trip to the desert--Big Bend Nat Park, where I used Vicks to lightly line my nostrils to prevent them drying out. I use it nightly to help my breathe better & of course, it I get a cold or get congested, I really use it liberally. My grandmother used it also, so I guess it's a family tradition.


----------



## Mysticdream44

I use Vicks on my knees when they act up. I also used it on a ingrown toenail, I'd spread it on thick in the morning and then put my socks on. It always made it feel better and I really think it help keep the infection down as well. I do eat Vicks, I love the taste of it :happy:


----------



## frontiergal

I also heard and a friend used listerine for nail fungus.... the old fashion amber kind.
I have started to use listerine for cuts and scraps and iodine after.


----------



## farmmom

I used Vicks look alike on my feet and my kids feet when we were all fighting bronchitis. Love it. I'll have to try it for my headaches and knee, hip and back pain.


----------



## Jeff54321

While Vicks may indeed be great for many things it appears to have a down side:

This is from The American College of Chest Physicians.

January 2009 Press Release
MISUSE OF VICKSÂ® VAPORUBÂ® MAY HARM INFANTS AND TODDLERS 

Toddler in Respiratory Distress After Popular Salve Used

http://www.chestnet.org/about/press/releases/2009/090113.php


----------



## Misty

I am teaching my daughter the fine art of shoving vicks up your nose when you have a head cold. She took my jar away from me.


----------



## DaynaJ

Lady at church puts Vicks on her toenails, rubs a liberal amt on then she wraps each toenail with a bandaid & sleeps or if she's home runs around all day like that. Said cleared her nail fungus right up. This is a long process, doesn't happen over night. My husband is diabetic, foot doctor told him to use Vicks also for same thing.


----------



## DaynaJ

One more thing. It saddens me greatly that in the last year or two I have mostly loss my sense of smell. Even worse, what I am able to smell has this horrible smell that I just can't describe. Unfortunately, Vicks is one of those items. I have always loved the smell of Vicks, but now it's got this awful, awful smell. I wish I could smell it again. It always smelled so good.[/QUOTE]


It supposedly was from her high blood pressure meds, also caused her to cough alot--just some info in case your on blood pressure meds, might check w/ the side effects sheet that comes with your meds if you are--.


----------



## mamita

I read this last week, and decided to buy Vicks for excema (sp?) that I always have on my left hand. I had little blisters on my palm for the past 2 months. this is something I've had for years, spent a fortune at the dermatologist, and also a small fortune of prescription creams. I swear to you on my children.......2 light applications of Vicks at bedtime.....GONE. my hand is completely normal again. my hubby couldn't believe it, and I even teared up. that hand has held me back from sewing and such, but now I'm set to go (and have been!) I just had to tell everyone.  I am one happy gal!!! 

oh..and I get really stuffed up in winter, but putting that hand near my nose ....breathing great at night now. I'm so thrilled I read this thread.


----------



## scott

i have a glass stomach.... if i have to do a stinky job...removing a rotting dead animal... gutting a deer ...etc.... a little vicks in the nose ...and i'm good..my buddy dale was proud of me the other year ..gutted my own deer with out throwing up on him...


----------



## davel745

Wife had nail fungus put a dab of Vicks on it and the fungus went away.

Dave


----------



## greenboy

I started using a product I believe the name of it is Snort Out and I got very short of breath in the third day of using it. So I got my vicks and I put a dab in both nostrils and my shortness of breath went away. I have asthma all my life, and when I feel the asthma is bothering me I put some Vicks on my chest, and the asthma goes away, Also I want to clarify you dont use Vicks on children younger that two years old, I never used it on my kids until they turned 5 years old.


----------



## greenboy

Get an old towel and put some vick on it and rub it in your back holding both extremes of the towel and pulling it up and down your back. I hope you getr the idea because this is my best explanatino. I did it once like that and it worked.


----------



## dixiegal62

For you candle makers I make a cold/sinus candle with vicks 3 tbsp. pp of soy wax. Be sure and test it well because vicks is flammable!


----------



## Sherrynboo

I started reading this thread last year and have always been a firm believer in Vick's. Last night my hubby had a nagging cough that kept him up so as a last resort I rubbed the soles of both feet with the Vicks and put socks on him with him saying all the while it wouldn't work. Well, he stopped coughing within 5 minutes! I was surprised myself! His cough is due to sinus drainage as far as I can tell but it really put a stop to it. 

Sherry in GA


----------



## greenboy

Could we use bee wax? for the candles?


----------



## greenboy

Once I bought the generic vick and this did not work, for the feet deal, so I came back to purchase the real vicks and not a problem, I am a firm believer on vicks and I use it regularly for everything technically. bye... GB



Sherrynboo said:


> I started reading this thread last year and have always been a firm believer in Vick's. Last night my hubby had a nagging cough that kept him up so as a last resort I rubbed the soles of both feet with the Vicks and put socks on him with him saying all the while it wouldn't work. Well, he stopped coughing within 5 minutes! I was surprised myself! His cough is due to sinus drainage as far as I can tell but it really put a stop to it.
> 
> Sherry in GA


----------



## greenboy

We take care of a an old lady, (which children never call) she is almost bed bound, we make her to takes walks and such, she got recently really bad hemorrhoids, she got the regular stuff from her doctor, nothing really worked and she was in pain. Then I suggested Vicks, and she used, she called me next day at noon, ( she never wakes up before noon) and she told me her "problem" was gone, she used VIcks ONLY ONE TIME!!!! how amazing.... CIAO


----------



## glazed

:rock:  Vicktorious Vickies and Vicktors!!!  :rock:


----------



## NostalgicGranny

It works for flies too. I use it on my potbellied pigs this summer because nothing seemed to get rid of the flies this year. I put some on their ears and rub some down their backs. It really works, and this was generic Vick's.

Anyone know for sure if it works on fleas?


----------



## greenboy

I used it on Ticks, and the main problem when you are removing ticks from you pets and sometimes children the head of the tick is detached from the body and stays one the individual, I applied to ticks they get like drunk and then I kill them when I noticed they are loose.
VICKTORIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GB


----------



## greenboy

You rub the ointment on your nails three times a day until is gone, is a slow process but is safe and a lot safer than a pill, diflucan is terrible for your liver.
An old gentleman at church he is 86 and still strong, told me he swallow a dab now and then for constipation, I never did this one tho. But I don't see why not.
For the lady asking about if is too strong for hemorrhoids, years ago I got them after weight lifting and of course I did not wanted to stop lifting so I heard about this, and it really worked, you feel like an AC was installed in certain part, if you are a woman well ladies have different anatomy so you should be careful. God Bless!


----------



## NostalgicGranny

Went to the store and bought a new jar of Vicks. My other one is out in the shed for the pigs.


----------



## greenboy

Vicks take care of it in a second.[

QUOTE=susieM;2657949]I wonder if it would work for impateigo or ringworm?[/QUOTE]


----------



## chipper

First of all, i'm hoping that by posting my tip for using Vicks that I can join your fan-club.

We used to have the sweetest black lab, loved her to pieces. But, when we would go hikking she would run off and roll in something stinkier than you can imagine--every time we went. So, after a few years of washing her after every walk, i decided to put a dab of vicks under her nose and on her chin before we went walking--it worked like magic. At first she would sneeze and roll in the grass to try to wipe it off, then she was fine with it. We were averaging 3-5 baths a week which was very irritating, then my friend Vicks came along and saved the walks.

P.S. Our sweet Annie dog passed away last year, we still miss her to pieces.

Lori


----------



## greenboy

Vicks did it again!!!
Great tip. years ago I had a dog like that, he loved to rub himself on dead things, believe me if something was dead around he was able to find it. And then he will go and do terrible things with the dead thing. He was a German Shepperd, but he was an outside dog. So we allowed to express himself with the smell he chose. One time he smelled worst than ever. And them we heard my next door friend lost her cat for a whole week. At that time I was a child and living with my parents, when the neighbor was telling us about her lost cat, my father looked at me with that special way he had which it means something like this "that darn dog" well I went to check Duke's house, he had a huge dog house at the end of the garden, and guess what, you are right! Duke was sleeping with the corps of two cat among then the Next's door cat I took them away and buried them I told my neighbor about his/her cat, she was very sad and then I got a kitten for her. Two years after that Duke "took care" of that kitten also. I was so embarrassed,but I went again to tell my neighbors about their second cat, they didn't want a replacement anymore. Duke died 10 years ago and I think we all were relieved, among dogs, cats, ducks chicken even a piglet Duke killed a lot of animals during his life believe me, great watch dog the best! poor dog I loved him to dead but I think I was the only one. My parent never said a thing about it, I buried him far away from the house, and that was the first time my father said something negative about Duke it was even funny. "Keep him away from his victims I don't want his ghost chasing animals around here too" Oh well.


----------



## greenboy

Everybody have some kind of cold/flu at work but me, but every night I get a little dab of vicks and I put it in my nostrils, I really believe the Vick's chemical components "kills" whatever is in my nostrils, because before you develop a cold or an allergies those allergenic substances or those viruses and or bacterias colonized your nostrils first for a while. Some people "wash" their nostrils with saline solution and this really works, BUT you may loose taste in your taste buds. You are better off with Vicks.... ONCE again Vicks help us...:lookout:


----------



## sss3

Again, I'm sick with sinus. Been on antibiotics 6 x since Mar. Am in process of eliminating foods. Appears to be food allergy. Anyway went to health food store for help. She asked me if I had any Skinners. Apparently Skinners is 'like Vicks on steroids'. Her words. Didn't buy any Fri, will tomorrow.


----------



## greenboy

Just try a couple of times you are going to be amazed. I know I am.


----------



## Mama~Bear

I'm a deputy sheriff. I use Vick's at work when I have to work a death that's been there a while... ~sorry, I know that's something people don't like to think about~ ... I smear some in a face mask to cut down the smell. I also get migraines. ~I wonder why? :bash:~ I rub Vick's into the back of my neck, my shoulders, and on my temples. It cuts down the amount of prescription medication I have to take.


Michele


----------



## greenboy

I do have migraines and I put a dab of Vicks in my nostrils when I think I am going to have the Head Aches, and sometimes resolves the HA but sometimes just make it better.


----------



## greenboy

I have to friends, they told me they noted, when they use the toilet and use toilet paper this give them pruritus (itch) in certain anatomical part and they think is the toilet paper, of course I recommended Vicks and the problem improved, but they are not using toilet paper all the time, instead they are using other products and washing themselves, the problem improved a lot but still exist. I never heard before of toilet paper allergies but seems like the perfumes added to the toilet paper and other chemical are bothering some folks. What you guys think about this?


----------



## greenboy

1 take sambucol every day.
2. dress warmly all the season, regarless of the heating temperature.
3. Vicks in your nostrils before going to bed, three to four times a week.

If you feel like the flu is getting you.
1. call sick don't go to work
2. put yourself in bed
3. vicks in your nostrils
4. take two to three tablets of sambucol a day.
5. take a lof of fluids
6. take some antihistamine like benadryl and go to sleep.l.ll


----------



## Batt

I don't know this for a fact as I was much too young to remember, but it was told to me several times by my mother and grandmother; I personally believe it.

Less than a week after I was born at my grandparents farm, which is 15 miles from town, and in those days gravel road, it snowed about 2' deep. Me being the kind and considerate first born that I am, decided to get pneumonia. By the time the doctor arrived 5 days later I was nearly recovered. Mom had kept a mixture of Vicks and BenGay on my chest covered with a warm towel for nearly the whole time. They say that is what saved my life.....Dun'no but they were a couple of pretty smart old women in their own way.

Anyway as I, my db's and ds's grew up, if you had a sniffle, you got treated with Vicks and BenGay. We all lived. not even any noticable scars.


----------



## Mama~Bear

DH has had an "icky" toenail for 20 years but never told his doctor. After reading this thread I put some Vick's on it and covered it with a bandaid. After three days, it already looked better. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Sanza

I don't think this hint is posted....rub some vicks on your chickens bare spots if others are pecking and plucking feathers....chickens don't like the taste of the mentholatum.


----------



## ELOCN

I just bought a jar of Vicks two days ago, and rubbed it on a sore, and also rubbed it on my neck. I love to smell that stuff! I'll let you know if it heals the sore.


----------



## greenboy

well vicks has a helper, recently a friend got something an infection on his skin it looked a lot like MRSA and he used Honey and only Honey and the infection got better and healed. How about that? any comments?


----------



## greenboy

you forgot to tell us...[

QUOTE=ELOCN;4201620]I just bought a jar of Vicks two days ago, and rubbed it on a sore, and also rubbed it on my neck. I love to smell that stuff! I'll let you know if it heals the sore.[/QUOTE]


----------



## sss3

Vicks has done it again. Have had a sinus infection for almost a year. Have tried everything. Finally put Vicks on bottom of my feet and in my nose. Feel so much better. Not 100% yet. But a lot better. Health food store told me there is a product called Skinners. She described it as Vicks on steroids. Will probably buy some.


----------



## greenboy

Under the kitchen sink we found a crack and the black ants were coming like crazy thru the carck on the floor , I spread some vicks on the crack and I haven't see any of the ants for a long time. Now with this weather they may be innervating, but my wife told me she see then in winter too,and we haven't So I think Vick did it again...


----------

